

Robotic power line inspection - mightybyte
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/industrial-robots/robotic-tightrope-walkers-for-highvoltage-lines?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+IeeeSpectrum+%28IEEE+Spectrum%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
aarongough
That is very cool. The video of it's obstacle crossing mechanism reminds me of
some sort of insect... It's not going to be long before robots like this are
running and jumping around like animals...

------
ovi256
Wonderful area for hackers to contribute, especially if you do not like
military robots for ethical reasons. It's great that industrial robots develop
more and more, hopefully making our life better.

I wonder how much a startup could achieve. Could a startup disrupt the line
maintenance industry ? Are power companies too conservative to work with
startups ?

